
Hacking People - csian
https://www.darkreading.com/vulnerabilities---threats/insider-threats/from-hacking-systems-to-hacking-people-/a/d-id/1319195
======
therealssj
I dont think its worth it. Because the day you are caught its all gonna come
crashing down hard.

~~~
nsai
yeah that's true..

